# صواني أبراج التقطير . من يساعدني ؟



## الحب العذري (7 مارس 2009)

:85:_السلام عليكم_ :85:​يشرفني الانضمام إلى أسرة مهندسي الفلزات والمناجم . ولدي أستفسار مهم جدا ومحتاجه جدا وهو من لديه أية معلومات مفيدة ومفصلة عن ترتيب الصواني في أبراج تقطير البترول المستعملة في مصافي التكرير ونوعية المعادن .وكيف يتم نصبها حسب مناطق التي يتم فيها فصل السوائل ؟ وهل هناك معادن خاصة لها ؟ وماهي ؟ وماهي عددها ؟ مع الصور التوضيحية إذا أمكن . حيث لدي بحث تخرج عن هذا الموضوع ومحتاج مساعدتكم جدا . 
:33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33:​


----------



## الحب العذري (7 مارس 2009)

:85:_السلام عليكم_ :85:
يشرفني الانضمام إلى أسرة مهندسي الفلزات والمناجم . ولدي أستفسار مهم جدا ومحتاجه جدا وهو من لديه أية معلومات مفيدة ومفصلة عن ترتيب الصواني في أبراج تقطير البترول المستعملة في مصافي التكرير ونوعية المعادن .وكيف يتم نصبها حسب مناطق التي يتم فيها فصل السوائل ؟ وهل هناك معادن خاصة لها ؟ وماهي ؟ وماهي عددها ؟ مع الصور التوضيحية إذا أمكن . حيث لدي بحث تخرج عن هذا الموضوع ومحتاج مساعدتكم جدا . 
:33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33:​


----------



## الحب العذري (8 مارس 2009)

*ساعدوني ياعالم .. يامهندسين ...رجاءا رجاءا رجاءا .*

*السلام عليكم 
لدي أستفسار مهم جدا ومحتاجه جدا وهو من لديه أية معلومات مفيدة ومفصلة عن ترتيب الصواني في أبراج تقطير البترول المستعملة في مصافي التكرير ونوعية المعادن .وكيف يتم نصبها حسب مناطق التي يتم فيها فصل السوائل ؟ وهل هناك معادن خاصة لها ؟ وماهي ؟ وماهي عددها ؟ مع الصور التوضيحية إذا أمكن . حيث لدي بحث تخرج عن هذا الموضوع ومحتاج مساعدتكم جدا .​*


----------



## alwazieer (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف يمكنني حساب عدد الصواني في ابراج التقطير رياضيا


----------



## شاكر ابراهيم (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الافاضل لو حد عندة صور لابراج التقطير محتاج اعرف كل حاجه عنها 
متشكر لحضراتكم


----------



## ميسره جابر (6 يوليو 2010)

بعد السلام الريد المزيد عن الابراج


----------



## zemosa (12 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم اريد ان امدك بهدا http://www.azprocede.fr/Cours_GC/
لا تبخل علينا بجديدك


----------



## سعد س (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وننتظر المزيد*​


----------

